# Negative files definition



## bach (Dec 3, 2008)

Just confirming in the Export as Catalog dialog check box:

"Export negative files".

Does this mean to COPY the original RAW (or .psd, tiff etc.) files to the new location along with the Catalog?

Thanks,

Sonny


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes.


----------

